# Marley ??



## len (Apr 2, 2008)

No, not the Christmas Carol character. The black stuff you put on the deck. Do you ever use it?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 2, 2008)

Use it all the time. Most rock shows tour with it. Every corporate show uses either carpet or Marley. Except, like Leko and gel, true Marley does not exist any more, and has become a generic term for any vinyl dance floor. Current manufacturers are Rosco Floor, Harlequin, and StageStep.


----------



## Footer (Apr 2, 2008)

Anytime someone is dancing onstage, it helps a ton. My GF (dancer) will not walk onto a stage to dance unless there is one down.


----------



## len (Apr 2, 2008)

Most rock stuff I've done they either don't care about the deck, are using carpet remnants (to soak up the Faygo http://www.insaneclownposse.com/detect.php), or are using a custom stage. Only time I ever see Marley is in touring theatrical productions.

Reason I ask is I'm putting together a fashion show and they want it for the entire 104' x 16' runway and deck. 

In white.


----------



## forbiddenpluto (Apr 2, 2008)

Are they planning on dancing on it? If not I don't see why they'd want/need it. My guess is that they just want the white. Would painting the deck and runway be an option?

Meh, if they want to burn that much of their budget let em.


----------



## soundman (Apr 2, 2008)

It has a different feel under foot than other decking material. If they are walking barefoot marley has a bit of a give and is 100% splinter free. If they will be wearing high heels that can hurt the marley (looking at you ballroom dancers)


----------



## avkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Jericho Stage has a few runway pictures:
http://jerichostage.com/fashionshowrunways/


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 2, 2008)

len said:


> ...Reason I ask is I'm putting together a fashion show and they want it for the entire 104' x 16' runway and deck. In white.


If using standard hotel ballroom Sico carpeted risers, also need to budget hardboard (Masonite) as an under-layment.


----------



## len (Apr 2, 2008)

Nope. Everything is coming in for the event. The venue is a former department store being converted into an art gallery. This will be the first of what could be many events there. The deck isn't carpet, it's hard black vinyl. They want white. I offered an acrylic stage, but they didn't like that idea. They're wanting a white skirt on the deck, but I don't see that happening. 

Video, sound, pipe and drape, decking, chairs, the whole enchilada.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 2, 2008)

White Marley doesn't stay white especially when walked on...so I'm not sure its a good choice for what you're doing.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 3, 2008)

I've got to see there's got to be a better, more efficient way to do it. Marley is pretty important for dance (except tap or other noise based forms), but it's time consuming to lay (at least if you do it right) and expensive. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that the models probably won't be wearing shoes that necessitate marley (lots of the marley coved floors I worked with have "sterile" rules, basicly if you have ever stepped outside with your footwear your not allowed on the marley with it). Maybe they like the slight cushion and noise reduction (did I mention slight?), but there's got to be a better, cheaper, more efficient way.


----------



## len (Apr 3, 2008)

The client wants white. So that's what they're getting. I can't paint the deck and I think they want something that won't show the deck seems, since the deck has to be brought in for the show. 

I told them it probably will look bad by the 4th show, but they seem bent on this stuff. 

If you've got cheaper suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 3, 2008)

len said:


> The client wants white. So that's what they're getting. I can't paint the deck and I think they want something that won't show the deck seems, since the deck has to be brought in for the show.
> I told them it probably will look bad by the 4th show, but they seem bent on this stuff.
> If you've got cheaper suggestions, I'm all ears.



How bigs the runway? If it's wider than bah can't remember if its 4 or 5 foot you're gonna have a seem anyway.....what about some sort of plexi?


----------



## len (Apr 3, 2008)

104 x 16. And a stage 48 x 20. I meant the seams between the stage panels, which are 4 x 8 portable stage pieces. I suggested an acrylic transparent but they weren't interested. 

A white covering is going to be more $$ than the acrylic, btw.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out this awesome stuff

When Hope College used our space during ACTF, they had white GAM floor down for a few days and it held up very nicely. Plus, its cheaper than Marley and easy to install.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 4, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Check out this awesome stuff...


I think I've seen that on awards shows. Looked great. TV loves that "wet floor" look.


----------



## punktech (Apr 7, 2008)

masonite+white paint=???

i don't know what the cost on that would be, but i'm gonna venture a guess that it would be less than white marley (which you'll probably never use again, a lot of dancers i know prefer using black)


----------



## sobenson (Apr 8, 2008)

We lay Marley all the time. Have many resident dance companies. I can lay my whole stage with 5 hands in less then 30 min. We use gaff tape instead of Marley tape. It works as good and pulls up easier. We have rolls that are black on one side and white on the other, then a grey roll as well. It is true the white does not stay white long, and is hard to clean.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone ever used one of these to lay dance floor? This is the first commercially-made one I've seen.


----------



## len (Apr 23, 2008)

The issue is moot. I didn't get the contract. Next time.

And I've seen those, but never used one. If you get one person to hold the tape end down and the other person runs the tape out (but in the air, not pressing it down as you go) it lays out smoothly. Then you just press it in place.


----------



## soundman (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't used that model but one very much like it. The only difference was the one I use has the rollers stacked above each other. That one look like a better design as it might be easier to really but some pressure on the tape.


----------



## Chris15 (May 6, 2008)

Quick question... is this "Marley" what we know down here as "Tarkett"? It's a vinyl what 5mm ish thick and used as the top layer of dance floors and what not...


----------



## derekleffew (May 6, 2008)

Yes. See this link. The name appears not to be dead. There may have been a merger or buyout at some point. It seems Tarkett-Marley is no longer in the entertainment flooring industry.


----------



## bdkdesigns (May 6, 2008)

We have that exact model Derek. The overal design is amazing. It takes no effort at all to apply even Marley Tape. The key is to have that handle at an angle, which is adjustable. The only flaw I've seen with it is the mechanism it uses to hold the tape. A toilet paper holder and some blue foam to custom fit the diameter of the inner circle does wonders. 

I found it stashed in some random corner when I got here and fixed it up. Apparently noone knew it existed.


----------

